# Bett-a-brew



## johnyb (14/4/10)

Hi Brewers,

I popped into Bett-a-Brew shop here on the Gold Coast the other day. The owner seems like he has his own opinions on home brewing! I notice he had some interesting kits, some in powder form, a few 3.4kg styles and the standard 1.9kg goo. Of course he says they are the best thing in town, and all else is inferior!

My question is has anyone tried these? How did they fair?

I'm also looking at the Tap a Draught system he has there...looks interesting, anyone tried or seen this?

www.ibrew.com.au Take a peek!

JB


----------



## Nick JD (14/4/10)

Johnyb said:


> Of course he says they are the best thing in town, and all else is inferior!



_Ad_ freakin _nauseum_. 

Shop there at your own peril. I used to - I don't anymore - mainly because every time I went there "things had gone up".

On the third visit _everything _was more expensive than the first.

I walk out of shops that don't have prices on anything. This is Australia, not Indonesia.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (14/4/10)

Nick JD said:


> _Ad_ freakin _nauseum_.
> 
> Shop there at your own peril. I used to - I don't anymore - mainly because every time I went there "things had gone up".
> 
> ...



It's Australasia!


----------



## JestersDarts (14/4/10)

Agreed . 

I'm all for supporting the LHBS, but when it becomes unreasonable, I turn to the internet for supplies. Can often get the exact same thing cheaper delivered to my door.

Note, my LHBS is an absolute rip off, with a grumpy bastert offering no help whatsoever!

I asked him about the 18L fresh wort tubs he had sitting there, and he rolls his eyes with a DUH look on his face.

OK, OK, conversation ended! i'll go somewhere else from now on!!

btw - I have found an AWESOME supplier here in Adelaide, cose to my work, on reccomendation of this forum. Wont go anywhere else from now on - these guys deserve my business!


----------



## bullbag09 (14/4/10)

Was it the reynella lhbs....if so I had the same response to the fresh wort kits...although going by the date...not that fresh.

Can you pm me the Adelaide supplier you have found.

Sorry for hi-jack of thread op.

cheers Andy.


----------



## Hatchy (14/4/10)

I now drive past 2 home brew shops to get to 1 with helpful staff. If yr LHBS sucks, find a different 1


----------



## johnyb (14/4/10)

In all fairness I did buy some Hallertau hop pellets from him which are the freshest pellets I have yet seen..look and smell awesome.


----------



## MarkBastard (14/4/10)

LHBS can really annoy me sometimes. I wish craft brewer was north side so I could go there every other day.

The one closest to me actually has a good range of equipment but not really ingredients, but the worst thing is the staff are such boring old anti-social retards and they assume the customer knows nothing.

Handy when you brake your hydrometer or whatever.


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/10)

I'm glad that CraftBrewer are half way to NSW from here. Otherwise I would be permanently broke, however drunk and happy. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (14/4/10)

BribieG said:


> I'm glad that CraftBrewer are half way to NSW from here. Otherwise I would be permanently broke, however drunk and happy. :icon_cheers:



I have to sneak in there covertly so Ross doesn't haul me aside and run me though the grain mill for all my AHB insolence h34r:  .


----------



## SirDrinkalot (16/4/10)

I went to a lhbs in north of Sydney... the guy wasn't real helpful... just wanted to sell to me and get me out the door...
My father took me to a place in West Gosford and the guy was soooo good it wasn't funny!!
Has acted like he had all the time in the world! and he was so enthusiatic about talking about any subject..
I have just been careful not to drop names as I haven't read the rules but I'm sure you can't promote a certain business or bag one..


----------



## regulated (1/9/10)

haha sorry for bringing up a old post but I had a good laugh when I read this one because he is exactly like this. Had a long conversation with him and he was trying to sell me everything in the shop. He was trying to tell me he invented the bottling wand or what ever it is called. He must have seen the look on my face and changed the subject. He also stated that no one was bottling anymore, they are all using his tapadraft device. Mmmmm I dont think so. Oh well as Johny said you can get good hops there


----------



## flano (2/9/10)

havent tried betta brew myself.
If anyone is interested.
The 2 fella's at Peakhurst, southern sydney ..The brew shop, are both very helpful.
Price wise for a FWK they are excellent when I have compared to other places.


----------



## Nick JD (2/9/10)

Regulated said:


> Oh well as Johny said you can get good hops there



I ended up throwing away most of the 500g of "Czech" Saaz I got from him.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (2/9/10)

I did try a few of his dry kits a couple of years ago, the traditional bitter was the best as far as I can remember, pretty bland but not offensive by any means. I always wonder why the links to his kits on hbkitreviews.com never work and every other link works perfectly.

Seeing as this thread is now about good and bad stores my vote goes to Mikes Homebrew in Beenleigh. It is almost an hour from my home but if im in the area I always drop in. No affiliation ect.


----------



## mjp (2/9/10)

SirDrinkalot said:


> I went to a lhbs in north of Sydney... the guy wasn't real helpful... just wanted to sell to me and get me out the door...
> My father took me to a place in West Gosford and the guy was soooo good it wasn't funny!!
> Has acted like he had all the time in the world! and he was so enthusiatic about talking about any subject..
> I have just been careful not to drop names as I haven't read the rules but I'm sure you can't promote a certain business or bag one..


Been here a few times.(west gosford-not nth syd)-Great staff and really helpful.not the cheapest around,but raffle tickets and giveaways are always good.(free with purchase)Wish they had a bigger grain assortment though.I've heard that they have a sister store at Kincumber that stocks more.Havn't got there yet though.


----------



## krusty_oz (4/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> btw - I have found an AWESOME supplier here in Adelaide, cose to my work, on reccomendation of this forum. Wont go anywhere else from now on - these guys deserve my business!



Would this shop happen to be on North East Rd in a complex that has a computer shop, fishing tackle shop and a pool hall upstairs?


----------



## DU99 (4/9/10)

i have to few HB shops on my travels all the places i have been the staff are always helpful,two on the sunshine coast,about about 4 in melbourne.


----------



## Ryan C1 (13/12/14)

So it turns the douche you runs the home brew shop at Parkwood doesn't do grains on the weekend? WHAT??? 
Yeah takes too long….
A quick look in the carpark suggests you ARN"T [email protected]#$EN BUSY BUDDY WTF?

Opening hours from 8-12:30 and I arrive at 9..

Here is a suggestion how about putting that on your website you fn tool, who the f opens a hb store but then decides not to do grain on the weekend?????

Here is the scenario, Firstly I go to the store after many people have bagged him on other sites, with an open mind, Knock Knock hey mate how are you going, nice store first time i've been here, I'm looking at doing my first ag on Monday and I read on your website that you sell cracked grain.
Yeah not on weekends???????????
???????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????
Ahh What?
tick, tick, tick i think at this point my blood pressure raised about 10 fold
Yeah takes too long…
Ahh (still trying to comprehend)
tick, tick, tick
Shaking head now….. What???
…………………………………………

First and last time i will ever step foot in that shop


----------



## Spiesy (13/12/14)

To be fair, a lot of brew shops prefer you to place an order in advance, for milling.


----------



## dammag (13/12/14)

First AG I did I bought some Joe White Ale malt and some Munich from "the Parkwood Guy" (as he is known around these parts) and me and a mate "milled" it in a pestle and mortar. Took a fair while but it turned out great. Now I just get it from Craftbrewer milled and ready to go.

OP, are you aware that we have a home brew club on the 'Coast called the GoldCLUB? Check us out on Facebook. We meet second Friday of the month at 6pm at Burleigh Brewing.


----------

